# 20g



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

what type of lighting would be best?.. im new to salt and would like some feedback before i buy any type of lighting..
for a couple corals... anemones.. shrooms... dusters.. 
willing to spend up to $150 .. 
thanks


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

how bout any good lighting sights.. with good prices.


----------



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)

I like high energy systems. The Metal Halide systems are great for corals that require intense lighting. SPS corals, clams, and anemones would best survive in a system with metal bulbs... (on the other hand shrooms prefer low light environment)

here are some ideas,










or pendant










I think for the that price
you get nice 10000Kelvin lighting (you shouldn't go for stronger than 150watt for 20g)

look for the second hand stuff, you'll get away really cheap


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

how bout powercompacts .. 24" 2x65w?


----------



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)

>how bout powercompacts .. 24" 2x65w?

I did little search on mentioned lamps, http://www.seadwelling.com/dry.csl-fixtures.html (I'm sort of newbie to, and dunno much about whole range of manufactures and so..) and looks cool. It has daylight lamp on fixture (white) and Ultra-Actinic (blue) which is good course it is going to give nice blue color touch to your tank.. What is important it's *10 000 Kelvin* needed for corals and so..
Fan is also included which is good against heating bla, bla..

You have already neon lamps above your tank, I assume. Pay attention that you need to acclimatize your corals to new stronger lighting. For this reason place the lamp high above the aquarium and lower is slowly every couple of days few inches or something. ( that way you'll avoid shocking them to much ) Look also how much heat they produce and if needed put one extra fan on top of the tank. (its going to help against the heat and make some nice waves) or leave it bit higher..

As I mentioned before I'm newbie too, so I advice you to before rushing in buying stuff thinks I write here dubblecheck first..


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Metal halides are very good for growth, But personally ya can't beat powercompacts for bringing out the colors of your tank. Check out champiom lighting That fixture should be plnty of light.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Ha, I just put the same fixture as bob.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

well as of right now. there's just the regular flourescent bulb on it. 24" 20w.. 10,000k... was gonna get the 2x65w powercompact.... but i'll do some more readin.
thanks guys.


----------

